# Laptop erkennt die S7 nicht



## ReTeX (14 Juni 2011)

Hey Leute, hab mich grad neu angemeldet und hoffe mal das das Thema hier im Thread richtig ist. Also ich hab folgendes Problem auf der Arbeit und zwar:
Wir haben 2 S7 Steuerungen und 2 Laptops. So nennen wir die jetzt mal S7 1 und S7 2 und Lap1 und Lap2. Lap 1 erkennt beide S7 über das Netzwerk ( Wir wollten Verbindungen übers Netzwerk einrichten) Lap 2 erkennt jedoch nur S7 1 aber nicht S7 2 und beide Laptops finden sich auch gegenseitig, wo liegt das Problem? ich versteh das nicht Achja und wenn ich Lap 2 mit der S7 verbinde erkennt er nichtmal das etwas mit dem Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen ist. Außerdem kann ich aus irgendeinen Grund auch nicht die S7 wieder auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen, weil ich dachte das ich da vielleicht irgendwie Mist gebaut habe. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Gruss Kevin


----------



## vierlagig (14 Juni 2011)

hast du einen an der hand der sich grundlegend mit netzwerk, tcp/ip und dem iso-modell auskennt? der kann die das sicher auch erklären...

einfachste konstellation: alle geräte befinden sich in einem c-subnetz (/24), haben feste IPs und sind nur mit einem (dummen)switch miteinander gekoppelt

hast du diese einfachste konstellation?


----------



## ReTeX (15 Juni 2011)

Also ich habs noch bisschen einfacher^^ und zawr hab ich die SPS direkt an den Laptop angeschlossen ohne Zwischenswitch. Ich koppel die SPS direkt übers Netzwerkkabel an den Laptop, klar ists schöner übern Switch weil man das ganze rumgestecke net brauch, aber mein Meister will das noch net so. Der will das glaub später dann alles über ein Netzwerk laufen lassen.
Aber ist schon ne komische Sache, am Laptop kanns ja eigentlich nicht liegen, i-was stimmt mit der SPS nicht


----------



## bike (15 Juni 2011)

Was für CPU sind es?
Die Netzanbindung über CP343?
Hast du feste IP vergeben?
Sind die alle verschieden und im selben Segment?
Wie ist Subnet Mask?
Funktioniert der Ping von dem Laptop zu der CPU die nicht funktioniert?

Also um etwas dazu sagen zu können, solltest du die Hardware etwas genauer beschreiben.
Auch die Netzwerkeinstellung der Rechner und der CPUs ist hilfreich.


bike


----------



## PN/DP (15 Juni 2011)

ReTeX schrieb:


> und zawr hab ich die SPS direkt an den Laptop angeschlossen ohne Zwischenswitch. Ich koppel die SPS direkt übers Netzwerkkabel an den Laptop


Benutzt Du da auch ein cross-over Netzwerkkabel oder ein normales Patchkabel?
Vielleicht kann einer der Notebooks oder eine der SPS kein Autocrossing?

Harald


----------



## vierlagig (15 Juni 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Benutzt Du da auch ein cross-over Netzwerkkabel oder ein normales Patchkabel?
> Vielleicht kann einer der Notebooks oder eine der SPS kein Autocrossing?
> 
> Harald



wollte es grad sagen...

naja, bleibt die aussage mit dem "später mal ein netzwerk" ... ringleitung alá token ring oder arcnet gibt es (zum glück) nicht mehr! ... wie soll es ein netzwerk werden ohne einem koppler(switch) (kann man hubs eigentlich noch kaufen  )


----------



## Question_mark (15 Juni 2011)

*vl, das geht ...*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> (kann man hubs eigentlich noch kaufen



Ja, beim Ali auf dem Trödelmarkt ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Verpolt (17 Juni 2011)

Scotswonder schrieb:


> "audiowiedergabeprobleme erkennen und beheben" in der Systemsteuerung öffnen. (erscheint schon, wenn du nur audio im Startmenü eingibst) Dann siehst du schon..Hast mal versucht den Stecker mehrmals hintereinander rein und raus zu machen.Hab das auch ab und zu mal.​



das ist das SPS-Forum !

Was soll dem TE jetzt deine Aussage mitteilen?


----------



## volker (17 Juni 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> das ist das SPS-Forum !
> 
> Was soll dem TE jetzt deine Aussage mitteilen?


nix. der wollte nur seinen werbelink plazieren, den ich jetzt mal eben raushau


----------



## maxi (18 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ist eigentlich gar nicht so wild.
Praktisch wäre es wnen du uns die Siemens Nummer deiner Hardware, Adapter und Kabel mitteilst. (6ES7 .....)

Hoffe du arbeitst nicht bei Webasto in Utting. Die wollten so etwas planen, haben aber 0 Plan.

Ich habe gerade weder PG noch CPU zu Hand. Vielleicht ist es dir dennoch hilfreich. Von Siemens gibt es auch eine tolle bescheidene 270 Seiten Anleitung dazu. Diese hat moch mal ein Wochenende gekostet, solltest du vor haben in diesen Bereich über dein Projekt hinaus weitere berufliche Engerien zu verwenden würde ich dir das selbe nahe legen :OP



Zur ersten Inbetriebname musst du die HW Config über MPI in die CPU Spielen. In der HW Confug weist du die IP Adress und die Einstellugen des TCP zu.

Vorteilhaft ist es immer zwischen PC und SPS einen einfachen Hub zu setzen. (Wenn es unter 8 Geräte sind die miteinder Kommunizieren ist meine Erfahrung das ein Cat5 Hub mehr als reicht)
Kabellngen dürfen maximal sein: Flexiebel 20m, Festinstallation-Draht 75m.

!! Ohne Hub oder Switch, sprich 1 zu 1 (PtP) benötigst du ein Crossover Kabel !!

Nun kannst du auch im NW Manager mit der IP der SPS oder des Paneels eine direkte Lan Verbindung einrichten und sogar in Windows ein Laufwerk zuweisen.

Im S7 Manager schnellst du die PG Schnitstelle auf TCP IP, Konfigierst die (Fals du PtP machst, dies berücksichtigen) und Goooo.


Hoffe ist hilfreich.


----------

